# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  help for socket programming

## vbprogrammerx

سلام 
من این برنامه چت رو نوشتم ولی وقتی می خواهم با کامپیوتر خودم تستش کنم (127.0.0.1)میگه آدرس در حال استفاده است.
در حالی که من چند سال پیش همین برنامه(تقریبا) را نوشتم و درست هم کار داد 
دوستان اگه یه نگاهی بکنند به برنامه و مشکلش رو بگند ممنون می شم.
socket.rar برنامه ای است که الان نوشتم 
و chat.rar فایل های اجرایی است که چند سال پیش کامپایل کردم

----------


## CodeMasterX

روی آی دی من جستجو کن یه برنامه چت نوشتم به اسم Winsock Chat.
این برنامه اجازه برقراری ارتباط فقط دو کامپیوتر رو میده و امکان ارسال فایل هم هست و با کنترل Winsock 6.0 نوشته شده.

----------


## CodeMasterX

ضمنان برنامه رو الان دانلود کردم و تست شد.
مشکلی نداشت مشکل شما چیه ؟ روی آدرس کامپیوتر خودم درست جواب داد.

----------


## vbprogrammerx

سلام codemasterx
فایل های اجرایی مشکلی ندارند فایل های اجرایی را چند سال پیش کامپایل کردم ولی الان دوباره برنامه رو نوشتم البته احتمالا مثل برنامه قبلی ام نیست (سورس برنامه قبلی را گم کردم)
برنامه ای رو که الان نوشتم وقتی کامپایل می کنی و اجرایی اش را می سازی روی ادرس کامپیوتر خودم (127.0.0.1) جواب نمی ده 
شما یه بار یه نگاه به سورس بنداز و کامپایلش کن ببین مشکل چیه
ممنون از این که توجه کردی

----------


## CodeMasterX

من برنامه ها رو از توی محیط وی بی اجرا کردن عزیز بنابراین مستقیم از رو سورس اجرا شده و من مشکلی نداشتم.خیلی وقتت رو روش تلف نکن.برنامه های زیادی هست مثل همونی که خودم آپ کردم اونا رو ببین و با کدهای خودت مقایسه کن اگر اشکالی وجود داشته باشه تفاوت ها رو متوجه میشی.

----------


## majidghost

آقای vbprogrammerx شما اشتباه خیلی بزرگی کردی. شما localport برنامه ی کلاینت رو 2666 گذاشتی و هم localport برنامه ی سرور رو 2666 گذاشتی و این خیلی مسخره است! و منظور از اررور address in use هم اینه که: port in use  !!

----------


## vbprogrammerx

با سلام
خیلی ممنون
مشکلم حل شد واسه همونی بود که گفتی
از شما و codemasterx  به خاطر راهنمایی هاتون تشکر می کنم

----------


## sina_ali

با سلام 
به خاطر راهنمایی ارزنده تون کمال تشکر را دارم
اگه بیشتر در مورد socket ها بحث کنید خیلی عالی می شه
چون می دونید که مرجع فارسی بدرد بخوری برا socket  نیست
بازم ممنون

----------


## Black_Strom

خوب بسه حالا این حرف ها - کمی حرفه ای تر
اگه کسی می تونه کدی بده بشه از صفحه عکس گرفت و فرستاد واسه سرور ان هم تو هر 1 ثانیه باشه بهنره بگم می خوام دسکتاپ سیستم ها را به صورت زنده ببینم -  

تماس بگیره یا کمک کنه ...
من خودم کلی کد مربوط به فشرده سازی تصاویر و .. پیدا کردم اما ترافیک شبکه می ره بالا ...

----------


## aminbrleevb

*دوستان من بارها این  سوال ومطرح کردم*
*من برنامه  بالا رودانلودکردمو قشنگ جواب میداد  ولی  با یکی  از    دوستام  که  اون به  اینترنت  وصل  بود  و ip سیستمشو بهم داد و  فایروال  هم  خاموش  بود  هر  کار  ی  که  کردیم کانکنت  نمیشد  مشکل  از  کجاست*
*یکی  به  من  بگه  با  winsock  چجوری میشه در سطح اینترنت مثلا چت کرد   و  سرور و کلاینت  با هم  کانکت  شوندددددددددددددددددددددد  ددد*
*تو رو خدا جواب  بدین*

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

*



دوستان من بارها این سوال ومطرح کردم
من برنامه بالا رودانلودکردمو قشنگ جواب میداد ولی با یکی از دوستام که اون به اینترنت وصل بود و ip سیستمشو بهم داد و فایروال هم خاموش بود هر کار ی که کردیم کانکنت نمیشد مشکل از کجاست
یکی به من بگه با winsock چجوری میشه در سطح اینترنت مثلا چت کرد و سرور و کلاینت با هم کانکت شوندددددددددددددددددددددد ددد
تو رو خدا جواب بدین


برای این کار شما نیاز به Public IP دارین
جستجو شود*

----------


## aminbrleevb

*با تشکر  از  شما*
*میدونی  که  تو ایرن  آیپی  ولید  داده نمیشه*
*من باید  چجوری تهیه کنم  خریدنیه  ولی  در  اون صورت  هم  فکر  کنم  من باید  سرور باشم درسته*

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> *میدونی که تو ایرن آیپی ولید داده نمیشه*



فکر نمیکنم اینطور که میگی باشه.
از شرکتی که ازش اشتراک اینترنت میگیری میتونی درخواست کنی.
بله در اون صورت شما باید منتظر درخواست از دوستتون باشید.

----------


## aminkk

کسی نمی خواد اموزش سوکت رو شروع کنه؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

به تاريخ اولين پست يه نگاه بندازيد.
براي آموزش سوكت بارها وبارها تاپيك هاي مفيدي ايجاد شده اند.

اينجا

اينجا

و اينجا

----------


## program_m

> روی آی دی من جستجو کن یه برنامه چت نوشتم به اسم Winsock Chat.
> این برنامه اجازه برقراری ارتباط فقط دو کامپیوتر رو میده و امکان ارسال فایل هم هست و با کنترل Winsock 6.0 نوشته شده.


 
سلام
برنامه Winsock Chat رو که گفتید  با وجود گشتن زیاد نتونستم پیدا کنم
من احتیاج به برناما ای دارم که بتونه تو شبکه فایل رو به کامپیوتر دیگه بفرسته.
لطفا این برنامه رو برام ایمیل کنید و یا آدرسش رو بهم بگید تا بتونم اونو دانلود کنم
خیلی مچکرم

----------


## saelozahra

> آقای vbprogrammerx شما اشتباه خیلی بزرگی کردی. شما localport برنامه ی کلاینت رو 2666 گذاشتی و هم localport برنامه ی سرور رو 2666 گذاشتی و این خیلی مسخره است! و منظور از اررور address in use هم اینه که: port in use  !!


 ببخشید میشه این کد رو اصلاح کنین و بدین؟
یعنی سورس نرم افزار سالم رو بذارین؟
اون پورت مگه باید رو چه چیزی تنظیم بشه ؟

----------

